# 12 foot float fishing raft RENTAL. Boulder, Colorado



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Check out our sweet float fishing raft for rent. It's a 12 foot Rocky Mountain self bailer with a complete NRS fishing frame, with lean bars, rod holders, and a trailer. It's currently parked at Rocky Mountain Anglers at 1904 arapahoe. Stop by and check it out. Our shop is right around the corner from them, and people in both shops can answer questions. 

Click here to see the rafts and details. 

You can also use up to a two day rental fee toward the price of a new raft. 

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/CKS Rental Center
1717 15th Street
Boulder CO 80302
720-239-2179
[email protected]
www.cksrentalcenter.com


----------

